

350k Books: House collapsing under the weight - shawndumas
http://m.guardian.co.uk/books/2011/jun/09/house-collapsing-weight-books?cat=books&type=article

======
chipsy
My parents suffer from a much smaller-scale version of this problem. The
quantity of books is probably only in the hundreds or thousands altogether so
there's no threat of collapse; however, the living space is tiny, and doing
anything to sort, donate, or sell the books is exhausting, particularly since
some are still "keepers" so there's tremendous debate over which ones to try
to move out. On a good, dedicated, full-time day of this one might be able to
get a dozen or so into the hands of a new owner.

Fortunately, I think a lot of it will be replaceable with a Kindle in the near
future, which will make it much easier to start moving them out.

